# hornets have a good team but do they have the chemisty?



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

hornets have gotten lots of good new players so far in the off-season....but will they have the chemistry


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess we'll have to wait and see. They look good on paper but will they look good on the court? That is what remains to be seen. We'll have to wait and see. I can't wait until the season begins.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to worry about this so long as Chris Paul is playing the point.I'd be much more worried if I were a KNicks fan.When your point guard passes the ball to you if you do your job well that makes everyone want to do their job well.


----------

